# bear claws



## chrispol (Mar 26, 2008)

*claws*

i dont know if this is the propper way but once i removed the claw from the paw i just burried them in borrax to dry . once the quick was dry sanded the nuckle round and cleaned the dirt from the under side of the claw . some of the quicks came out of the claw which then was filled with two part epoxy . once the epoxy is set and hard shape with sand paper . then use your wifes good nail polish hardener (put a few coats on ) then drill a hole . im no expert but some of my turned out pretty good . if you want a pro job call (719)5892108 or www.rockymountainscrimshaw.com .


----------

